
From Outsourcing Your Life to Full Automation (Part One) - jyz
https://medium.com/@jyz/from-outsourcing-your-life-to-full-automation-part-one-dd3c74dc5361#.1b75fe7n8
======
baozi12345
Would you write something about how your selection process is?

~~~
jyz
Yes, I will definitely write about that in a separate article after I finish
this one.

~~~
baozi12345
Thanks. Looking forward to it

------
aarondu
Good advice m

------
vicwin00
good finding

